# SRF Meditation armrest



## Marpintero (May 26, 2009)

A customer asked me to make a meditation armrest. Got an original (manufactured in the Hidden Valley, California) and I took some pictures and measurements. I also got a copy of the patent, with detailed plans from Google (but no mesurements). I contacted the Hidden Valley Ashram but public relations officer did not know much about it. I would like to know something about the manufacturing process. Do any of you live close enough to make a visit to the workshops of the Ashram? Or does anyone have idea how make? What wood is the photo, ash? It is very well design and made!

Thank you very much.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

That's an interesting device but I can't help you with any information.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Ash is a good guess. Looks like ash to me.

To duplicate, imitate the geometry. The scarf is probably
cut first, then clamped in alignment and the hole drilled.

This sort of basic one-off knock-off is usually not worth the 
trouble in terms of what you earn per hour, bit if the
project interests you go for it. Friends will inquire about
knock offs until you start saying no.


----------



## Marpintero (May 26, 2009)

Lew: Thanks anyway.
Loren: In fact I'm doing now with the means I have. I just wanted to know how it was done originally. And yes, not worth the troble in terms of money, but I like do it. Friends can be very burdensome, customers too, but they give us the ability to do things with wood.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Well, it was probably done with basic woodworking machinery. 
I spoke once with a man who had been a monk there for
the better part of a decade and he said that they had a 
wood shop but the output was limited to things like stools
and it was not there to be a creative outlet for the residents,
but to generate income. It was probably made with a
table saw, drill press and perhaps a belt sander.


----------



## Marpintero (May 26, 2009)

Loren: Thanks for the tip, it's really not very complicated to do, with enough basic tools, but you can use a special cutter for marriage, for example, and a jig to shape profiles, that are the details that interest me.
The wood shop also made furniture using residents as I have understood.
When finished I will share my way to do, maybe someone need it at some point.


----------

